# Problème pilotes Windows



## La Luna (15 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,


Je ne veux pas vous déranger et faire un hors sujet ici mais Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et je suis confronté à un problème après une mise à jour de Windows 10 sur mon Mac Pro 2010 5,1. Après avoir chercher partout sur ce forum et ailleurs, il me semblait judicieux de vous solliciter dans ce thread car je vois que bcp de personnes expérimentées y sont..

Depuis 2010 je suis en Bootcamp avec Windows 7 Pro (avec licence) au départ et j'ai suivi les mises à jours (soit Windows 10 gratuit à l époque) et tout a parfaitement fonctionné jusqu'à très récemment le 7 10 2020 où après une mise à jour de Windows 10 (en version 2004) à complétement transformé mon Mac Pro en vrai "PC" sous Windows.

Je m'explique : tous les drivers Apple ont été remplacé par des drivers génériques (cf photo). Donc sur le coup j'ai pommé mon interface son en firewire 800, le Bluetooth,  ma souris, mon clavier, mon écran Apple Display Cinema 27 tous génériqués. La seule chose que j'ai récupérer en galérant est la connection Firewire où j'ai pu restaurer l'ancien driver. (et récupérer mon interface son..)





C'est malheureusement impossible pour les autres drivers. Windows semble avoir purement et simplement effacé les drivers Apple. J'ai donc réessayé de les réinstaller via BootCamp5.1.5621 que j'avais conservé précieusement et compatible avec mon Mac mais là aussi Windows refuse de les prendre en m'informant que les siens sont plus récents.

Comment  "forcer" Windows à garder les drivers adaptés ? J'ai bien pensé à réinstaller Windows 10 en suivant vos procédures mais je perds dans ce cas tout mon système depuis 10 ans (Wincloné l'année dernière...). Je suis pourtant certain qu'on doit pouvoir forcer Windows à utilisé les bons drivers... mais comment et de quelle manière ?  Auriez vous une procédure à suivre ou une solution à mon problème ?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos suggestions.

*Note de la modération : o*n déménage dans ton message propre, pas de rapport avec une installation USB


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2020)

Première chose, ta copie écran du Gestionnaire de périphériques de Windows n'indique aucune anomalie. Il n'y a aucune icône avec un petit triangle jaune indiquant un dysfonctionnement, donc Windows Update ne ment pas.


La Luna a dit:


> C'est malheureusement impossible pour les autres drivers. Windows semble avoir purement et simplement effacé les drivers Apple.


Deuxième chose, négatif, ce n'est pas Microsoft qui retire quoi que ce soit, mais il faut bien comprendre qu'une version de Windows utilisera tous les composants constituant la carte mère d'un Mac. Ce n'est donc pas sans raison si Apple fait télécharger les pilotes/drivers via Assistant Boot Camp en correspondance d'un modèle de Mac.

Pour télécharger les pilotes/drivers de ton modèle de Mac individuellement, il n'y a rien de plus simple à faire en lançant Assistant Boot Camp, tu vas dans la barre de menu...




...que tu stockes où tu veux. Pas besoin d'une clé USB, par défaut sur le Bureau de ta session macOS, si tu connectes ton disque dur, ta barrette SSD, contenant ta version de Windows, tu glisses directement à la racine le dossier WindowsSupport...





...ensuite tu démarres sous Windows et depuis l'Explorateur de fichiers, dans le dossier WindowsSupport tu fais un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe qui installera tous les pilotes/drivers pour que tout le matériel Apple soit reconnu. Ne pas oublier que dans le menu Démarrer de Windows qu'il y a un petit programme à lancer qui est Apple Software, généralement il fait une mise à jour de la puce WiFi et autres petites choses spécifiques au modèle de Mac.


----------



## La Luna (17 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour Locke,

D'abord, mille excuses d'avoir posté au mauvais endroit. Ensuite je tiens à te remercier pour ta réponse réactive. 

En fait si je me suis permis de poster à cet endroit précis, c'est parce que j'ai constaté sur ce forum que des membres arrivent à installer les drivers Apple sur un Mac Pro  comme le mien ( mi 2010 5,1). J'espérais donc une marche à suivre et je t'en remercie.

Effectivement comme tu dis aucune anomalies dans le gestionnaire de périphérique à part que Windows a remplacé tous les drivers Apple par des drivers génériques pas du tout adapté à la machine.

J'imagine bien que tu n'es pas sans savoir que Apple a arrêté de développer Bootcamp pour les vieux Mac Pro. Cependant le mien, avant cette mise à jour Windows (le 7 octobre exactement) a parfaitement fonctionné pratiquement 6 ans (depuis la mise à jour 2014) avec les drivers du Bootcamp 5.1.5621 mais plus maintenant. Pourquoi ?

J'ai donc bien suivi ta procédure ci-dessus et j'en était vraiment ravi mais malheureusement voici ce qui se passe systématiquement quand j'essaie de copier les fichiers :






Impossible de copier les fichiers sur mon disque Bootcamp dédié à Windows et impossible de copier sur une clé usb. Je précise que suis Mac OS High Sierra. 

Il semblerait que cela soit du au fait que mon installation de WIndows 10 a été faite depuis une mise à niveau de Windows 7 à l'époque..? Ce qui m'obligerait à réinstaller Windows 10 en version intégrale directement alors que je voudrais simplement que les drivers Apple soient reconnu. Comment faire ? Y a-il une solution qui m'éviterait de tout réinstaller (10 ans de travail !!) ?






						Mac Pro "Ce Mac ne prend pas en charge Boot Camp"
					

Bonjour, je créé un sujet car ayant fait des recherches, je n'ai pas trouvé réponse à mon problème, si je ne l'ai pas trouvé, veuillez m'en excuser !...  J'aimerai installer Boot camp sur mon Mac pro:     Mais quand je démarre Boot Camp ça m'affiche ça:    Voici la version de Boot Camp:    Si...




					forums.macg.co
				




Dans le lien ci-dessus Thunder72fr parle de "forcer l'installation de bootcamp en ligne de commande (dans votre clé usb)". J'ai cherché sur google mais je ne sais pas en quoi cela consiste.. (et puis il faut que je puisse graver la clé usb)...

Bref que me conseillez-vous...? J'avoue que je suis perdu..

Merci pour tes et/ou pour vos lumières..


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2020)

La Luna a dit:


> J'ai donc bien suivi ta procédure ci-dessus et j'en était vraiment ravi mais malheureusement voici ce qui se passe systématiquement quand j'essaie de copier les fichiers :


Négatif, si tu avais suivi ce que j'ai dit précédemment, il ne faut pas continuer d'exécuter Assistant Boot Camp. Tu le lances, tu as cette fenêtre...




...*dans la barre de menu en haut*, tu fais un clic sur *Action*, puis sur Télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows. Tu auras cette nouvelle fenêtre contextuelle...




...j'ai indiqué le dossier *Téléchargements*...




...et j'ai fait glisser le dossier *Windows Support* à la racine de ma partition *Windows*.


----------



## La Luna (18 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour Locke,

Merci encore pour ta réponse. J'avais bien suivi ton conseil et je n'avais pas continué de suivre la procédure d'installation de Bootcamp et j'étais bien directement allé au menu "Action".

Par contre j'avais essayé de le télécharger directement sur Bootcamp et c'est là que les messages d'erreurs sont apparus.

Donc cette fois ci j'ai téléchargé WindowsSupport dans le dossier téléchargement de OSX comme tu me l'as expliqué. Jusque là pas de soucis.

Ensuite impossible de copier WIndowsSupport sur Bootcamp (cf image) donc je l'ai copier sur mon disque Archives.





 J'ai ensuite re-booter sur Bootcamp et là j'ai pu copier le dossier WIndowsSupport de Archives à la racine c'est à dire sur le disque Bootcamp (spécialement dédié)

Je lance donc le setup.exe dans le dossier Bootcamp et j'arrive sur "Réparer" (même scénario que  lorsque que j'avais essayé de réinstaller Bootcamp5.1.5621) et là je me dis : "pas bon"  mais j'y crois quand même..




Je vois donc la fenêtre d'installation des drivers Apple (Magic Mouse, Magic Keyboard, Apple Display Cinema etc..etc...) comme lorsque j'ai utilisé Bootcamp5.1.5621...Mais au final après redémarrage (demandé en fin d'install)  aucun des drivers n'est pris en compte par Windows. Toujours la même fenêtre Bootcamp sous Windows... Et toujours le même gestionnaire de fichiers sans erreurs certes, mais toujours avec les drivers génériques inadaptés pour mon Mac.... Donc aucune réparations ni mise à jour de Bootcamp en réalité..





J'avoue avoir eu l'espoir lorsque WindowsSupport a pu être copier dans mon dossier téléchargements mais malheureusement, l'histoire s'est arrêtée là...

Aurais tu une alternative ? Penses-tu qu'il y ait une solution ? Comment "forcer" windows à prendre en compter ces drivers (sachant que ça fonctionnait encore il y a 10 jours !).  Je me dis qu'il y a forcément une solution, ça me rend fou. Je te remercie sincèrement pour ta patience et pour ton temps que tu m'accordes.


----------



## La Luna (18 Octobre 2020)

PS : au cas où, je viens d'essayer Apple Software Update mais a priori, tous est à jour...


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2020)

Ce sera pour information, mais utiliser une version de Windows depuis une partition d'un Mac est bien particulier. Il ne faut pas tirer sur les ambulances que sont Apple ou Microsoft, j'en veux pour preuve le gros problème que je viens de rencontrer avec le non-fonctionnement de Cinema 4D sous Windows 10 2004 !

Ayant eu un petit message d'alerte sibyllin lors du lancement de C4D, je suis allé sur le site officiel de chez AMD puisque la carte graphique de mon iMac est de ce fabricant. En farfouillant, j'ai fini par trouver les derniers pilotes graphiques pour le modèle de ma carte. Ce qui est curieux est qu'AMD précise bien que ce sont les derniers pilotes à utiliser lorsqu'on utilise une version de Windows via Assistant Boot Camp !

Alors, le manque de communication est rejeter sur qui ? Bien souvent et avec un peu de bon sens, la première chose à faire est d'aller sur le site officiel de l'éditeur/fabricant pour tenter de trouver une solution. Alors, pour moi le problème est résolu en ayant installé la nouvelle interface de gestion de ma carte graphique....




...et depuis tout roule.


----------

